# How to install tein pillowball mounts.



## noneed117 (Nov 3, 2005)

OK I have a Tein basic damper on my 98 200sx se and I'am looking to install the pillowball mounts that are made for the coilovers. I want to know if it would be diffucult to install front and rear. I have acess to a vehicle lift inside a machine shop which harbors a porsche racing company so they have every tool i would need. Just wanted some info on how to install them myself.


----------



## cozzmo (Sep 16, 2004)

Very Simple process. The installation manual for the TEIN BASIC DAMPER shows the required assembly parts.

http://www.tein.com/ti/inst/lp16u.pdf


bascially need to remove the dampers, remove the stock top hats, put the new ones on and re-install. pretty straigth forward. Just need to also adjust the height to compensate for the pillowballs too as they raise the ride height.


----------

